# Suche Trails um Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen



## KilianST (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich habe seit weihnachten mein Corratec Airtech zone 





und würde gerne auch mal ein paar schöne trails damit fahren. kennt jemand trails in der Umgebung von Bad Tölz - Wolfratshausen, Starnberger See....
Bitte meldet euch


----------



## Spargel (11. Mai 2008)

Natürlich. Aber nicht in Moser&Co veröffentlichte Trails veröffentlicht man hier auch im allgemeinen nicht. Die finden sich aber ganz gut, wenn Du Dir gute Topokarten besorgst und diese zu lesen verstehst. Und viele Fotos aus den Threads hier sind doch für den Gebietskenner sowas von eindeutig, um was für Berge/Bergseiten es sich handelt.   
Außerdem sagt "schöne Trails" nicht viel aus, S1, S3, S5, S8..., serpentinig, stufig, erdig, felsig,...?

Im Übrigen: Weil dieses Gebiet mit Wanderern arg überlaufen ist, sind Trails dort am Wochenende außer seeehr früh und spät besser zu unterlassen, fahr lieber unter der Woche mal abends rein und such Dir was ansprechendes.

ciao Christian

hm, wenn ich mir den steilen Steuerwinkel Deines Rads anschaue, dann wären Isartrails und Forststraßen a la Blomberg vielleicht empfehlenswerter als ab mittelschwere Trails.

Wie wärs zu Zeit mit der "Rennstrecke" Dreiseentour a bisserl östlich davon (Tegernsee -> Schliersee über Alpbachtal, hoch zum Spitzingsee, über die Valepp zur Erzherzog-Johann-Klause, nahe dort rechts ab in die Langenau nach Kreuth und wieder retour. Nirgends über 1200m, racebiketauglich da meist Forststraßen (in die Valepp Teer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Kilian,

sehr schön ist die Königsdorfer Runde, vielen unbekannt aber hat alle Eigenschaften, die eine gute Tour braucht. Leider sehr schwer zu erklären, weil man sehr oft auf kleine Pfade und Hohlwege abbiegen muß, aber solange oben noch Schnee liegt, erste Wahl.
Die Isarauen kann man nur unter der Woche empfehlen, aber z. B. gibt´s auch im Eurasburger Forst oder im Wald zwischen Münsing und Schäftlarn
geile Pfade. Einfach mal ausprobieren....


----------



## KilianST (11. Mai 2008)

Hi
ich bin jetzt erst vor kurzem von Wolfratshausen an der Isar über Malerwinkel nach königsdorf und zurück, die Runde war auch recht schön.
Kenn mich in der gegend ganz gut aus, komme aus Wolfratshausen.
Wo kommst du her und wo fängt die Königsdorfer runde die du meinst an?


----------



## panino (13. Mai 2008)

Servus Kilian,

ich komme aus Fercha, das liegt zwischen Neufahrn bei Schäftlarn und Wangen.
Die Königsdorfer Runde starte ich, wenn ich nicht viel Zeit habe und gleich von zuhause aus losfahre, in Königsdorf am südl.Ortsende.
Von dort gehts über Forstwege und teils Strasse bis Wolfsöd, dann rechts nach Fischbach. In Fischbach bei der Kirche links die Strasse runter und ca. nach 100m rechts in den Hohlweg, An der Gabelung nach ca. 150m links halten und rauf bis zum einzelnen Bauernhof. Dort die Zufahrt geradeaus überqueren und auf den Wald leicht oberhalb zufahren.
Dem Forstweg im Wald bergab folgen, macht auf der offenen Wiese einen großen Rechtsbogen, dann am Waldrand den kleinen Trail (wunderschön)
bis zur Einmündung in Strasse. Diese 50m bergab über Brücke, dann gleich wieder rechts bergauf.
Am Golfplatz links vorbeifahren auf den Buchberg. Kurz bevor man ganz oben ist, links abbiegen bis Strassenende und zum Gipfelkreuz auffahren.
Dann über die Wiese schräg links bergab,und bei Strasseneinmündung
links zu den Bauernhöfen. Gerade durch, wird dann Forstweg immer bergab bis Ramsau.... Am besten fährst Du mal mit, weil ich mir nen Wolf schreibe.
Die Tour hat insgesamt ca. 30km und 500hm,
Übrigens sind wir auch nachtaktiv mit selbstgebauten Lampen.
Schau Dir die Bilder an unter www.pixum.de/members/panino.
Wenn Du mich anrufen willst, 081787955076 Rudi.
Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub und will morgen mal wieder zur Lenggrieser
Hütte hoch mit anschliessender Querung zur Aueralm und dann das Steinbachtal runter. Wenn Du Zeit uns Lust hast...


----------



## panino (13. Mai 2008)

Tel war falsch:08178/955076


----------



## KilianST (13. Mai 2008)

Hi
danke für die beschreibung, würde gerne mal mit dir fahren, leider kann ich morgen nicht. Bin selbst grad bei bekannten in Lenggrieß aber ohne rad 
komme erst am abend wieder heim  
wäre gerne mitgefahren.
Naja, wir kommen sicher noch mal zam


----------

